# Coincidence....or Destiny?



## Dewfus (Jun 30, 2021)

I've had these since I first started this amazing hobbie of bottle collecting/digging! A 1920s Pluto Water bottle from French Lick Indiana very common as I'm from northern Indiana. Followed by A French lick Springs Hotel Key chain! I found them both in the same hole An hour apart! After All these years starting there  journey from the same place and both of them ending up with me!!!


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 30, 2021)

Last


Dewfus said:


> I've had these since I first started this amazing hobbie of bottle collecting/digging! A 1920s Pluto Water bottle from French Lick Indiana very common as I'm from northern Indiana. Followed by A French lick Springs Hotel Key chain! I found them both in the same hole An hour apart! After All these years starting there  journey from the same place and both of them ending up with me!!! View attachment 227073View attachment 227074
> [/QUOTE. Fun fact ....last time postage was 1932


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 30, 2021)

Destiny


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm going to say Coincidently Destiny.


----------



## Gleamer (Jul 1, 2021)

Could we see the bottom of that Pluto bottle?
I found a broken bottom of one of these (ive never seen one but looked it up)
Its got an embossed image of the devil himself on it does it not?


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 1, 2021)

Gleamer said:


> Could we see the bottom of that Pluto bottle?
> I found a broken bottom of one of these (ive never seen one but looked it up)
> Its got an embossed image of the devil himself on it does it not?


Yes it does


Gleamer said:


> Could we see the bottom of that Pluto bottle?
> I found a broken bottom of one of these (ive never seen one but looked it up)
> Its got an embossed image of the devil himself on it does it not?


 Sure can my friend


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Dewfus (Jul 1, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Destiny


That's what I thought lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 1, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> That's what I thought lol


It's supposed to be an image of pluto. Looks like the devil to me!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Gleamer (Jul 2, 2021)

(thanks! I found it interesting)
Yeah, google Pluto Water image....

I thought Pluto was Greek Mythology....

Ill have to bone up....
but that be the devil.....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 5, 2021)

Gleamer said:


> (thanks! I found it interesting)
> Yeah, google Pluto Water image....
> 
> I thought Pluto was Greek Mythology....
> ...


Bone up man! Hilarious buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Jul 7, 2021)

Gleamer said:


> Could we see the bottom of that Pluto bottle?
> I found a broken bottom of one of these (ive never seen one but looked it up)
> Its got an embossed image of the devil himself on it does it not?


That is all I have too, is the bottom. Devil? Looks more like an Alien to me, and hence the name Pluto?


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 8, 2021)

*Pluto* (Latin: _Plūtō_; Greek: Πλούτων, _Ploútōn_) is the ruler of the underworld in classical mythology. The Greek name for the god was Hades, which became more common as the name of the underworld itself. In ancient Greek religion and mythology, Pluto represents a more positive concept of the god who presides over the afterlife. _Ploutōn_ was frequently conflated with _Ploutos_, the Greek god of wealth, because mineral wealth was found underground, and because as a chthonic god Pluto ruled the deep earth that contained the seeds necessary for a bountiful harvest.[3] The name _Ploutōn_ came into widespread usage with the Eleusinian Mysteries, in which Pluto was venerated as both a stern ruler and a loving husband to Persephone. The couple received souls in the afterlife and are invoked together as _Plouton_ and _Kore_ in religious inscriptions.




Ploutos with the horn of abundance, in the company of Dionysos (4th century BC)
Pluto and Hades are the same figure. In Greek cosmogony, the god received the rule of the underworld in a three-way division of sovereignty over the world, with his brother Zeus ruling the sky and his other brother Poseidon sovereign over the sea. His central narrative in myth is of him abducting Persephone to be his wife and the queen of his realm.[4] _Plouton_ as the name of the ruler of the underworld first appears in Greek literature of the Classical period, in the works of the Athenian playwrights and of the philosopher Plato, who is the major Greek source on its significance. Under the name Pluto, the god appears in other myths in a secondary role, mostly as the possessor of a quest-object, and especially in the descent of Orpheus or other heroes to the underworld.[

From wikipedia ...... too much?
~Fred   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^Great hotel key fob find Dewey!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

